# Laden in Hannover



## GrüneRose (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche einen guten Bike Laden in Hannover, suche da insbeondere einen mit großer Auswahl an Sättel die man auch testsitzen kann.


Danke,

GrüneRose


----------



## momme (25. Mai 2002)

hay grünerose!

den einzigen laden, den ich ungefähr empfehlen kann, ist atb am anfang der marienstrasse! habe da neulich auch ´ne menge sättel an der wand gesehen; ob du die alle probesitzen darfst, weiss ich nicht! auch noch nett: fahrradkontor in der list! ansonsten gäbe es da noch karstadt; keine ahnung, was die für sättel haben, aber wenn du da hingehst, frag nach weert (heisst so!), der ist ein netter! die übrigen fahrradläden in h-town sind nicht zu empfehlen oder gar zu meiden!

momme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grete72 (26. Mai 2002)

hi Grünerose!

also ATB kann ich Dir auch Empfehlen. Die Sind da ganz pfiffig. Bei karstadt kann man, wie ich neulig von nem Verkäufer erfahren habe auch nen Sattel Probefahren. Man sollte Ihn aber Vorsichtig behandeln, dann gibts auch keine Probleme beim Umtausch.
Welchen Laden ich Dir gar nicht empfehlen kann, ist KEHA!!
So einen Saftladen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Die kommen Sich zwar vor wie die Helden aber behandeln einen wie den letzten dreck. Und mit dieser Meinung bin ich nicht der Einzige. Selbst einige Hersteller haben mir das schon bestätigt.

Also ich hoffe du findest nen passenden Sattel.


----------



## felixthewolf (26. Mai 2002)

hi leute

der kritik über keha kann ich mich nur anschließen.-geh nicht zu keha wenn du einen neun sattel brauchst-dort bist du nur willkommen, wenn du dir ein sündhaft teures bike aufschwatzen lässt.
aber momme, was ist mit connis radshop in der königsworther str.19.
ich kaufe und arbeite da-also sei mal nicht so vorschnell mit deinem urteil-denn ich kenne keinen der mit dem laden unzufrieden ist!!!

felix


----------



## foxi (26. Mai 2002)

Hi felixthewolf und grete72
hier sollte es zwar um eine Empfehlung über Bikeläden gehen aber das muss ich jetzt auch mal los werden. 
Ihr habt vollkommen Recht mit Eurer Kritik an den Laden.
Karstadt find ich auch nicht schlecht, die geben sich Mühe und mit Bestellungen klappt es auch. Kommt aber glaub ich auch nen bischen auf den Verkäufer an den Du gerade erwischt.

PS. Connis radshop, haben die auch Scott-MTB ?


----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *hi leute
> aber momme, was ist mit connis radshop in der königsworther str.19.
> ich kaufe und arbeite da-also sei mal nicht so vorschnell mit deinem urteil-denn ich kenne keinen der mit dem laden unzufrieden ist!!!
> *


Schleichwerbung!  

Vielleicht liegt's einfach daran, daß die unzufriedenen Leute gar nicht in euren Laden kommen, also lernst Du die auch nicht kennen


----------



## Esprit (27. Mai 2002)

Karstadt kann ich auch empfehlen. Hatte da selbst mal einen Sattel nach 2 Tagen umgetauscht.

Ansonsten ist auch Decathlon interessant (ehem. französischer Expo-Pavillon). Gute Auswahl. Wie das dort genau mit den Umtauschformalitäten aussieht kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## foxi (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Esprit _
> *Ansonsten ist auch Decathlon interessant*


Die haben ja viel Zeugs eben von der Marke "Decathlon" Kann da jemand was von der Qualität der Marke sagen.? Recht Preisgünstig ist sie ja !


----------



## momme (27. Mai 2002)

knirsch!   sorry felix! yep! conny ist auch o.k.! kann ja nicht an alles denken! (alter mann und so ....! weisst schon!?) 

momme!


----------



## bassman (22. Juli 2002)

hi also ATB mitte hannover, am aegi ist top, war kunde da und wurde als kumpel behandelt......CU    KEHA sport laden....ist echt ******** ist leider war und die merken es ja garnicht


----------



## bassman (22. Juli 2002)

hi also ATB mitte hannover, am aegi ist top, war kunde da und wurde als kumpel behandelt......CU    KEHA sport laden....ist echt ******** ist leider war und die merken es ja garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oropeza (25. Juli 2002)

...ja geil, ich mach mit.  

Ich kann mich der Meinung aller anderen nur anschließen. Die Typen da sind so arrogant, dass mans kaum aushält. Ich wollte mal nen Prospekt einer Allerweltsmarke haben und sollte dafür 5 Mark abdrücken. Das geht ja schon mal gar nich.

Und alles was bei denen verkauft wird, ist das einzig Wahre und wasse nich im Angebot haben, ist sowieso Mist. Ich krich nen Hals, wenn ich nur an diesen Laden mit ihren so total durchblickenden Verkäufern denke... 

ATB? Top! Fair und kompetent. Wollen nicht aufschwatzen.

Die anderen Läden kann ich auf Grund fehlender Erfahrungen nicht beurteilen. Von Connys Radshop habe ich aber nur Gutes gehört.


----------



## HansH (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ja ja genau Keha, war das erste Mal da und wurde doof angemacht, weil ich mir die Räder im Laden angeschaut habe, während sich mein Vater beraten ließ, das zweite Mal war ich da, weil ich mich nach einem Trek Elite 9.8 erkundigte, auf einmal war ich, der Kunde König, was mir ganz neu war. 
Der Oberboss da, begann meinen Kumpel und mich vollzulabern und erzählte nur das, was wir hören wollten...
Zuerst ist alles *******, zwei Minuten später, nachdem er unsere Meinung gehört hatte, war es gut.
Ich habe in noch keinem Laden so eine Einschleimerei gesehen.
Wir sind jedenfalls so schnell wie möglich raus aus dem Laden.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. Juli 2003)

noch was:

decathlon am ex-expogelände gibt es schon seit einigen monaten (leider) nicht mehr.
allerdings haben die leiter der fahrradabteilung am mittelfelde in wülfel nen eigenen laden aufgemacht, wo ich zumindest die werkstatt weiterempfehlen kann - allerdings fürchte ich, dass da die auswahl an sätteln nicht die größte ist...


----------



## two2one (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> Die haben ja viel Zeugs eben von der Marke "Decathlon" Kann da jemand was von der Qualität der Marke sagen.? Recht Preisgünstig ist sie ja ! *



Decathlon, ist ein Fransosischer sportladen kette. Die haben ihr eigene rahmbauladen, und machen ganz gute,wann etwas einfache, sachen, vorallem auch STAHL . Cofidis, oder Francais d'Jeur, oder irgend einer von deiser kleiner F manschaften fahren die strassen rahmen(mal ein bission 'Tour ' gucken).

Hoert sich so an als op die lager in Hannover ist noch schlimmer als in HH. Also wenn Karstadt die meist empfolenen Bike laden ist dann......

Meine Beileid,
Nat


----------



## Würfel (16. Juli 2003)

Wollte nur kurz von KEHA abraten wie die meisten hier. Ich wunder mich wie sich der Laden bei der Einstellung gegenüber den Kunden halten kann


----------



## Bwana (21. Oktober 2003)

keha is echt ne schleimerbude, wenn man sich das gelaber anhört kann man ganz gut prozente absahnen 
wie sie aber mit kunden umgehen die keine ahnung haben find ich ne frechheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant69 (21. Oktober 2003)

Moin!
Versucht es doch mal bei 2-Rad Burckhardt in der Podbielskistrasse 183.Der neue Inhaber ist auch aktiver Biker,hat also frischen Wind in den Laden gebracht,was das Sportprogramm  angeht, und auch sonst.
Es wird hauptsächlich Giant und das ZEG-Programm geführt(Bulls),ausserdem Giro,Schwalbe,usw..
Rennräder,Fitnessbikes und Trekkingräder gibt es natürlich auch,
Gruss,    Jan


----------



## geeker (21. Oktober 2003)

> Welchen Laden ich Dir gar nicht empfehlen kann, ist KEHA!!



hehe zu Keha in Hannover kann ich auch was sagen... war da wolllte mit die Bikes angucken, da sacht der verkäufer doch zu mir daß ich so aussehen würde, als ob ich mir son Bike eh nicht leisten kann!! IS das krass oder krass?

Sonst ist nur zu Sagen, ATB hat in Hannover meiner Meinung nach die beste Kompetenz, ist in Punkto Auswahl nicht schlecht, Connies Radshop ist auch ganz gut, aber n bissle zu Wenig zeugs... dafür sehr persönliche Beratung.

Gruß Alex.


----------



## grosman(n) (26. Oktober 2003)

Also KEHA is ja echt zum abgewöhnen!!!
ICh kome mitm bike a hab kein schloss und wollte nur kurz zentriern lassen! Das bike warn grossman FDT 03 der TYp (der glaub ich cc dm oder so fährt) sagt mit som billig oder baumarkt bike solle ich draußen bleiben!!!! Hallo ich hab da n rad für so ca 3200  das is kein billig uns cho gar kein baumarkt bike! dann hab ich gewagt zu fragen ob sie dh handschuhe hätten, naja sowas würde ja wohl keiner tragen! Sg schaltwerk woltle ich noch bestellen: sowas amcht er ent weil das zu ausgefallen wär! und außerem bin ich kein stammkunde und hätte mein rad ent da gekauft! naja ab zu atb und alles erledigt!

GEH BLOS NET ZU KEHA, KARTSATD IS 10000 mal besser, und mein favorit is atb!


----------



## hornett (27. Oktober 2003)

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in 

wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was 
wcthiig ist, ist daß der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn 

Pstoiion snid. Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan 
man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn 

enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems. Ehct ksras! Das ghet 
wicklirh!


----------



## geeker (27. Oktober 2003)

Jo, hättest du es nicht gesagt, wär es mir fast nicht aufgefallen...
aber mal nebenbei... was hatn das mit Fahrradläden in Hannover zu tun?
Gruß Aelx


----------



## hornett (28. Oktober 2003)

...nichts, aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, diesen Text reinzusetzen. Ich kann mich nur den Meinungen anschließen, was KEHA betrifft. Die Firma ATB hingegen wirkt kompetent, allerdings habe ich dort auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich glaube, das hängt immer davon ab, mit welchem Bein die Verkäufer morgens aufgestanden sind. Schade eigentlich!

Weiterfahren!


----------



## HansH (28. Oktober 2003)

Dann stehnse bei KEHA wohl immer mit dem falschen Bein auf...


----------



## geeker (28. Oktober 2003)

aber es ist trotz des abgrundteif-schlechten services und der Unfreundlichkeit der Verkäufer trotzdem erstaunlich, daß Keha sic so lange gehalten hat, das widerspricht eigentlich den Gesetzen des Marktes...

dein Artikel mit den Vertauschten buchstaben is krass... Hätt ich ja nicht geglaubt wenn mir das jemand erzählt hätte...


----------



## harryhallers (2. November 2003)

Hi,

weil ihr alle so schön dabei seit euch über Keha zu unterhalten, muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich finde Florian bei KEHA, sehr nett und der erzählt einen auch keinen Mist und läßt fair mit sich Handeln.

Eine super Auswahl gibt es auch, was ich über ATB nicht sagen kann.

Bei ATB wird man dafür nie dumm angemacht und Handeln ist auch drin. Selbst wenn ich mit meinen CK da reinkomme. Was bei KEHA nicht selbstverständlich ist!


Und gestern bin ich mit meinen Stadtrad da rein und wollte das die mir einen neuen Steuersatz einbauen und gleich die Bremsen einstellen....139 !!!

Fand ich Hammer teuer. Sie meinten dann sie hätten auch die Laufräder zentriert 19  pro Stück!! Das kostet bei ATB die Hälfte.

Also das nächte Rad kaufe ich bei ATB!!!

MFG


----------



## foxi (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bang _
> *Eine super Auswahl gibt es auch, was ich über ATB nicht sagen kann.*


Du meinst wahrscheinlich komplett Bike`s, bei den Parts sieht es ganz anders aus. Lass Dir mal bei Keha die Vorbauten zeigen, mir wurde da (vor ca. 1Jahr)aus ner Kiste alles mögliche an Museumstücke vorgelegt und dann geh nach ATB da glaubst du bist im Schlaraffenland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (2. November 2003)

Als weiteren Laden kann ich noch BIKE-A-DELIC in der Lavesstraße/Ecke Berliner Allee empfehlen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein kompetentes Geschäft.


----------



## harryhallers (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eike _
> *Ist auf jeden Fall ein kompetentes Geschäft. *



Wenn er gute Laune hat!


----------



## Acki (2. November 2003)

das ist wohl überall so!


----------



## mischuwi (3. November 2003)

Hi!

Es gibt nen neuen Laden in Hannover (oder vielleicht is er garnicht so neu und ich kannte ihn nur noch nicht).

Ist jedenfalls sehr schön aufgeräumt und hell. Auswahl an bikes ist vorhanden. (MTB. Renner, Crosser, Fitness, ...) hauptsächlich aber Stevens in allen Preisklassen. (habe da das erste mal die neue XT-Schalte in Natura gesehen. Ganz nett!

Über die Kompetenz der Leute möchte ich mir noch kein Urteil erlauben. Aber auf jeden Fall sind sie nett und hilfbereit und begrüßen einen mit einem Lächeln. Und das ist ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr so alltäglich.

Ich werde das "Fahrradkontor" jedenfalls mal in meine Liste aufnehmen.

Zu finden ist der Laden übrigens in der Spicherstr. 7 (Ecke Kreuzstraße) in der Nähe der Lister Meile is das!


----------



## Goldeneagle (24. Januar 2004)

Also ich kann nur Bike-A-Delic empfehlen!
Da habe ich mein Bike zusammengebastelt usw. Top Beratung Und auch Hilfe bei irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten usw.!


----------



## geezer (5. Februar 2004)

Ist nicht so ganz einfach mit Fahrradläden in Hannover... Man muss sich den Laden danach aussuchen, was man braucht, mehr wissen als die Verkäufer (was meistens nicht so schwer ist) und eine demütige Körperhaltung annehmen...  

Wer keinen Wert auf schlechtgelaunte Fahrradfachverkäufer hat und im Fahrradladen nicht behandelt werden möchte wie ein Sozialhilfeempfänger beim Ferrari-Vertragshändler kann auch mal Pro-Beruf in Vahrenheide (früher Werkstatt Treff), Ikarusallee 2, probieren. Der Name klingt seltsam, das liegt daran, dass die aus einem gemeinnützigen e.V. entstanden sind. Die kennen vielleicht nicht immer unbedingt die allerneuesten Trends, aber sie sind freundlich und hauen einen nicht über's Ohr. Studenten aus Hannover zahlen dort übrigens nichts für Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Neartheabyss (6. Februar 2004)

Tach ihr hammerkranken Biker, wer nicht gerade das außergewöhnliche sucht findet eine große und gute Auswahl in Hannover bei 2-Rad Burckhardt. Die Verkäufer sind nett und auch aktive Biker.

cu Guido


----------



## schwermetall (9. Februar 2004)

Hi Guido,

bist du nicht selbst einer der Burckhardt - Verkäufer ?
;-)
Aber was soll's, der Guido von Burckhard ist wirklich OK und weiß was Sache ist.

Ciao, 
Schwermetall


----------



## dikl (15. Februar 2004)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Als weiteren Laden kann ich noch BIKE-A-DELIC in der Lavesstraße/Ecke Berliner Allee empfehlen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein kompetentes Geschäft.




Neee ,  Neeee, Neeeeeee

genau dieser Laden war es, warum ich mich mit Fahrradtechnik intensiv beschäftigt habe- und mittlerweile ALLES hinkriege.
Ich hatte mein Trekkingrad dort zu Inspektion und bin satte 94 Euros losgeworden (mit Teilen). Das war eindeutig zu teuer und die Bremsbeläge habe ich mittlerweile gegen 'leisere' getauscht.

Mein MTB  kriegen DIE nie zu sehen.

Dat issen richtiger Saftladen!!!

Also großen Bogen drumherum machen -  es sei, du bist ein seeehr guter Freund von den 'Exberdden'  dort.

Cu im Benther Berg oder im Deister ( oder am WE im Taunus/hohe Wurzel, Platte)

dikl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (16. Februar 2004)

Deine Meinung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin dort noch kein einziges mal schlecht beraten oder abgezockt worden und habe auch noch nichts dergleichen gehört. Und was ist an einer Inspektion mit Teilen für 94 Euro denn teuer?


----------



## Neartheabyss (17. Februar 2004)

würde die Geschichte mal gerne persönlich hören. Vielleicht weiß der junge Mann nicht das eine Arbeitsstunde in einer Werkstatt halt ca. 40 Euro kostet. Wenn dann auch noch Teile verbaut werden sind die 94 Euro schnell ausgegeben. Da ist selber schrauben natürlich billiger. Das wiederum können nicht alle oder wollen sie auch nicht. Somit sollte man nicht alle verdammen die Geld für eine Dienstleistung nehmen. Denn Personal kostet geld und wer arbeitet schon gerne umsonst. ( ich nicht, wovon soll ich den sonst meine bikes kaufen, smile) Ansonsten viel Spaß beim schrauben.

Guido


----------



## Wraith (17. Februar 2004)

Ob die besagten EUR 94,00 für eine Inspektion teuer sind, kann wohl nur beantwortet werden, wenn man weiß um welche "Teile" es sich gehandelt hat, die ausgetauscht wurden.
Wenn es allerdings nur die Bremsenblöcke waren, dann halte ich EUR 94,00 auch für zu teuer.

Und EUR 40,00 die Stunde für einen Mechaniker ist ebenfalls überteuert.

Ich habe knapp EUR 50,00 für einen Öl-, Dichtungs und Federgabelwechsel an meiner Federgabel bezahlt. Und da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das Material nur EUR 10,00 gekostet hat.


----------



## Fiete (18. Februar 2004)

Fahrradkontor: Hatte echt gedacht, die hätten alle Ahnung von Stevens, haben schließlich alle ein Polo-Shirt mit Werbung an.
Suche ein starkes Cross-Bike (95Kg Lebendgewicht) mit HS 33 und Lockout-Gabel, gern das X7 mit Umbauten. Bremse ist ja kein Thema.
Zur Frage nach der Lockoutgabel - die im X9 als Suntour 9100 serienmäßig verbaut ist - kam Geschwafel von MTB und so weiter.
Auf die Frage, ob es andere ähnliche Fahrräder gäbe, kam der Hinweis auf Gudereit: die haben aber wohl nicht DEN Rahmen und die Bremse ist nur die HS 11 und an die VSF Fahrradmanufaktur, die er auch verkauft, hat er auch nicht gedacht, die haben jetzt neu auch so ein Crosser.
KEHA stimmt grundsätzlich, allerdings durfte ich immerhin gleich Probefahrten mit Tao Light und Scott Sportster P1 machen und über Preis konnte man auch reden. Aber echte Beratung ist das nicht. Man kriegt, was man will, mehr nicht.


----------



## dr.svenson (18. Februar 2004)

Wenn Du einen guten Service bei der Sattelwahl suchst, kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall Rad Up! in Linden empfehlen. Die sind sowohl fachlich als auch menschlich klasse und da kannst Du auf jeden Fall probefahren. Haben nur leider nicht so die große Auswahl. Wenn Du eher sportlich unterwegs bist, ist atb sicher empfehlenswert. 

Keha solltest Du in jedem Fall meiden. Da kann ich mich den anderen Kommentaren nur anschließen.


----------



## dikl (20. Februar 2004)

Neartheabyss schrieb:
			
		

> würde die Geschichte mal gerne persönlich hören. Vielleicht weiß der junge Mann nicht das eine Arbeitsstunde in einer Werkstatt halt ca. 40 Euro kostet. Wenn dann auch noch Teile verbaut werden sind die 94 Euro schnell ausgegeben. Da ist selber schrauben natürlich billiger. Das wiederum können nicht alle oder wollen sie auch nicht. Somit sollte man nicht alle verdammen die Geld für eine Dienstleistung nehmen. Denn Personal kostet geld und wer arbeitet schon gerne umsonst. ( ich nicht, wovon soll ich den sonst meine bikes kaufen, smile) Ansonsten viel Spaß beim schrauben.
> 
> Guido



Hey,
der 'junge Mann' ist mittlerweile 40 Lenze und weiß genau was betriebswirtschaftliches Handeln ist.
Zu den gewechselten Teilen: Bremsklötze vorne - alternativ zu Shimano M-System- Preis: ca. 7 , Ritzelpaket Deore 7-fach ca. 14(wechseln <5 min).
Der Rest waren Lagerinspektionen an Vorder- und Hinterrad (inkl. neufetten), Lagerspiel Vorbau, Einstellung der Schaltung, Speichenkontrolle.... sonst nichts.
Dafür brauche ich heute max. 30 min (ungeübt!!!)

Also bleibe ich dabei, dass der Laden mich ziemlich abgezockt hat und kann jeden nur davor warnen.

Gruß dikl

P.S. Spaßeshalber werde ich den Laden noch einmal testen und hier berichten.  Was am Bike ist werde ich natürlich NOCH nicht verraten  ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neartheabyss (27. Februar 2004)

Zweirrad betriebe suche immer gute mechaniker, und jemand der die vorder und hinterrad nabe öffnet, reinigt und neu fettet und dann ja wieder neu einstellt, speichen spannt, lenkkopflager neu einstellt und dei anderen dinge wie bremsbeläge wechseln schaltung einstellen und abschmirren und cassette wechseln in nur 35 minuten macht,...hut ab. dich würde 100% jeder zweirad betrieb zu einen supi gehalt einstellen. 

ich schaffe diese arbeiten nach über 20 Jahren nicht in dieser zeit, und schon garnicht wenn es ordentlich gemacht werden soll. aber wer weiß vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu akribisch mit meinen bikes.

also bis demnächst,


----------



## schmanto (29. Februar 2004)

wo ist den atb in hannover?


----------



## mastercremaster (29. Februar 2004)

hi schmanto
atb ist anner marienstraße beim aegidientorplatz


----------



## schmanto (29. Februar 2004)

danke.


----------



## Acki (29. Februar 2004)

dikl schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den gewechselten Teilen: Bremsklötze vorne - alternativ zu Shimano M-System- Preis: ca. 7 , Ritzelpaket Deore 7-fach ca. 14(wechseln <5 min).
> Der Rest waren Lagerinspektionen an Vorder- und Hinterrad (inkl. neufetten), Lagerspiel Vorbau, Einstellung der Schaltung, Speichenkontrolle.... sonst nichts.
> Dafür brauche ich heute max. 30 min (ungeübt!!!)


Iss klar, ich mach das sogar in 3 Minuten, ohne zu wissen, was Lager, Speichen und so ist. Ach ja: natürlich mit verbundenen Augen.


----------



## Quen (20. März 2004)

...aber heute war mal echt viel los bei Keha


----------



## harryhallers (20. März 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber heute war mal echt viel los bei Keha




Nettes Pic!


----------



## momme (21. März 2004)

hay sepp!

lass mich raten: das ist bestimmt die kundgebung zur forderung der endgültigen schliessung des keha-ladens!? oder gibt´s da jetzt einmal monat einen sado-maso-treff für leute, die sich gerne von eddy anschreien lassen?

momme!


----------



## Würfel (21. März 2004)

hrhr ich kenn die jungs da zwar vom namen her nicht aber ich glaube ich weiß ganz genau wer eddy ist


----------



## Quen (21. März 2004)

momme schrieb:
			
		

> hay sepp!
> 
> lass mich raten: das ist bestimmt die kundgebung zur forderung der endgültigen schliessung des keha-ladens!? oder gibt´s da jetzt einmal monat einen sado-maso-treff für leute, die sich gerne von eddy anschreien lassen?
> 
> momme!


Das mit der Schließung wäre zwar zu schön, ist aber leider nicht richtig  

Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocker82 (5. Februar 2006)

Hammer, ich dachte, ich wäre der Einzigste, der bei Keha als Kunde so beschissen behandelt wurde.  Wollte mir nur nen Umwerfer zulegen, wurde vom Verkäufer dumm angemacht, warum ich mein Bike nicht bei Keha habe zusammenbauen lassen. Vielleicht sollte Keha mal überlegen, einen Türsteher zu beschäftigen, dann müssen die Verkäufer auch nicht noch die Kunden rausschmeißen.
Naja, kann auch nur jedem empfehlen, den Laden wie die Pest zu meiden.  
ATB am Aegi ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Ansonsten, wenn man in Wülfel wohnt, Bike & Running, Am Mittelfelde: Sehr freundliche Bedienung + Service


----------



## Fh4n (5. Februar 2006)

Ansonsten, wenn man in der List wohnt, Fahrrad Burckhardt an der Podbi.


----------



## winx (6. Februar 2006)

ATB ist auch nicht viel besser als Keha.


----------



## Fosters Man! (6. Februar 2006)

ATB UND KEHA SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das sind die einzigsten und besten läden in Hannover!


----------



## Fosters Man! (6. Februar 2006)

LOL also ich kaufe meine sachen nu bei keha und wurde noch nie dumm angemacht!!!!! kommt auf den verkäufer drauf an!

mfg Felix


----------



## stick007 (6. Februar 2006)

Fosters Man! schrieb:
			
		

> LOL also ich kaufe meine sachen nu bei keha und wurde noch nie dumm angemacht!!!!! kommt auf den verkäufer drauf an!
> 
> mfg Felix



Hey Felix,

ich finde es sehr trauig, dass nicht alle Verkäufer bei Keha gleich zuvorkomment sind. Das darf keine Glückssache sein. Ich kenn persönlich keinen Einzigen der Keha Sport gut findet! Die haben sogar meinen Chef vergrauelt.Der wollte halt nur ein normales Trekking-Bike kaufen. Reife Leistung.
Ich persönlich habe auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Keha Sport gemacht. Den Laden betrette ich nie wieder in meinen Leben. Ich weiß gar nicht worauf die sich was einbilden? 

Ich kauf jetzt meine Parts bei ATB. Auch dort läuft nicht alles reibungslos, aber man wird dort als normaler Kunde bedient auch wenn man dort nicht ein Mtb der 3000 Euro Klasse gekauft hat.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Fh4n (6. Februar 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch wenn man dort nicht sein Mtb der 3000 Euro Klasse gekauft hat.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



...auch wenn man dort nicht sein MTB gekauft, wird man gut behandelt!
Gut, von Bikeshops in Hannover, bzw. allgemein halte ich nichts mehr. Ich beziehe alle meine Parts übers Internet, es sei denn ich bin in Shops zu finden, wo ich den Ladenbesitzer persönlich kenne, der aber auch mal auf meine Hinweise hin, anderen Leuten zuvorkommend ist und Ermäßigungen gibt.


----------



## stick007 (6. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch wenn man dort nicht sein MTB gekauft, wird man gut behandelt!
> Gut, von Bikeshops in Hannover, bzw. allgemein halte ich nichts mehr. Ich beziehe alle meine Parts übers Internet, es sei denn ich bin in Shops zu finden, wo ich den Ladenbesitzer persönlich kenne, der aber auch mal auf meine Hinweise hin, anderen Leuten zuvorkommend ist und Ermäßigungen gibt.



Grüss dich,

die meisten Parts kaufe ich auch im Internet. Mein Bike, Canyon, habe ich im Internet gekauft.

Aber wenn ich Kleinkram haben möchte, z. B. ein Schlauch, Schaltungszüge etc., die kaufe ich immer beim lokalen Händler. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Quen (6. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Schön das der Thread wieder am leben ist! 

Fakt ist, dass man von sehr vielen Bikern hört, dass sie bei Keha Sport und auch ATB Sport nicht ihren Erwartungen entsprechend bedient/behandelt wurden.

Eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass dies gerade "heutzutage" nicht mehr vorkommt (resp. vorkommen dürfte), die Realität zeigt jedoch häufig, dass der Kunde oftmals Störenfried ist bzw. "eh keine Ahnung hat"... Was davon zu halten ist, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Aber was ist denn eigentlich mit dem ehemaligen "Connys Radshop" in der Nähe vom Königsworther Platz/Uni? Wenn ich richtig liege, ist das nun ein anderer Besitzer. Ein Firmenschild habe ich im vorbeifahren nicht entdecken können - dafür scheinen im Schaufenster eher hochwertige Räder und Parts zu liegen. Hat jemand Infos hierzu?

Gruß,
Sebastian (der auch am liebsten online kauft )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (6. Februar 2006)

Fosters Man! schrieb:
			
		

> ATB UND KEHA SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das sind die einzigsten und besten läden in Hannover!




  ...


----------



## Danno (6. Februar 2006)

!!!WOW!!!!

Ist ja echt der hammer was ihr speziell von KEHA so von euch gibt.
Ich muss auch sagen, dass bei KEHA die jungs echt rumschleimen sind und nur ihren stuff 
verkaufen wollen.
Als ich die mal auf CUBE angesprochen hatte, hab ich erstmal einen zwischen die Hörner bekommen...war schon blöd zuhören, dass meine "Haus-Marke" , scheiss Rahmen produziert/bzw produzieren lässt.
Aber dennoch muss ich bei Keha sagen, dass sie uns ohne Aufforderung bzw. Andeutungen bei einem Rad was 1749  kostet gleich 1500 angeboten haben.
So wie ich das von euch entnehmen kann, wäre es rathsam eher Richtung Aegi(ATB) zugehen anstatt zum Steintor wo KEHA steckt
Bin auf weitere Meinungen von euch gespannt!

Gruß

Danno


----------



## Fh4n (6. Februar 2006)

Conny's Radshop hat jetzt seit Neustem eine Homepage:
http://www.connisradshop.de/

Hier nochmal unseren Anderen:
Keha-Sport:
http://www.hannover-triathlon.de/
ATB-Sport:
http://www.atb-sport.de


Gut, kleine Parts wie Kette, Schlauch kaufe ich auch ma im Localshop, aber für Mäntel beauftrage ich schon die Onlineshops, weil da auch einfach der Preis stimmt.


----------



## gundam66 (6. Februar 2006)

Bei KEHA habe ich auch mal mein Geld gelassen, leider. Wegen des Ton dieser "Verkäufer" möchte ich nicht mehr in diesen Laden, bzw. werde ihn auch nicht weiterempfehlen.

ATB und Conny's Radshop sind mir am liebsten. Die Marke meines Rads ist denen egal und wenn ich einen Auftrag für die habe nehmen sie ihn auch an. Ob mir der Preis passt, liegt an mir.

Ansonst zum Thema "local Dealer vs. online Händler": Schnell kommt man zu der Meinung das die online Händler billiger sind, wenn man sich aber erst mal die Preise beim Händler um die Ecke eingeholt hat, kann es sein das der Preisunterschied unwesendlich ist, es kostet vielleicht nur mehr mühe. 

Ich selber habe keine Lust auf eine Zukunft ohne lokale Händler und mit nur noch Internetbuden. Ich selber habe local schon ein besseren Preis als im Internet bekommen (ein E-Bass). Auch will ich mein "antikes" Rad mit Holzfelgen bei Fleischmann zum aufmöbeln abgeben. 

Also "Support your local dealer you trust"


----------



## winx (7. Februar 2006)

Fosters Man! schrieb:
			
		

> ATB UND KEHA SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das sind die einzigsten und besten läden in Hannover!



Sorry aber: Lügner!


----------



## dr.svenson (7. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist denn eigentlich mit dem ehemaligen "Connys Radshop" in der Nähe vom Königsworther Platz/Uni? Wenn ich richtig liege, ist das nun ein anderer Besitzer. Ein Firmenschild habe ich im vorbeifahren nicht entdecken können - dafür scheinen im Schaufenster eher hochwertige Räder und Parts zu liegen. Hat jemand Infos hierzu?




Connis Radshop ist immer noch Connis Radshop. Zumindest sind die Leute im Laden seit Jahren die gleichen. Unter anderem haben die Stevens und Rocky Mountain im Programm. Bin da bislang immer zufriedenstellend bedient worden. 



			
				Fosters Man! schrieb:
			
		

> ATB UND KEHA SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> das sind die einzigsten und besten läden in Hannover!


Trägst Du Scheuklappen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Februar 2006)

hi, wollte auch meine Erfahrungen dazu geben:
ich war sowohl bei Keha als auch bei ATB... und leider muss ich die meisten der oben genannten Erfahrungen wiederholen...
bei ATB wurde mir sehr stark in meine Meinung reingeredet, ohne dass mir als relativer Anfänger das ganze dann schlüssig erklärt wurde. Auch die Freundlichkeit, die mir als Händlerbindung wichtig wäre, war nicht so toll. Dafür wurde dann erstmal zum Rundumschlag gegen alle und jeden ausgeholt und unterschwellig liefen da auch Sachen ab, bei denen ich als zahlungswilliger Kunde mich echt fragen musste, was ich in dem Laden eigentlich suchte, um dafür auch noch Geld auszugeben...

Auch bei ATB ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber das Gefühl stimmt einfach. Soll heißen, dass Preise schon sehr ordentlich sind, ohne jetzt aber überzogen zu wirken, dafür wird einem aber auch freundlich mit Wissen geholfen udn nach dem Verwendungszweck gefragt, ohne jetzt das teuerste verkaufen zu wollen. Wenn ich eine ausreichende Auswahl brauche und beraten werden will, gehe ich zu ATB, zu Keha kann man nur gehen, wenn man weiß, was man will, es im Angebot ist und man es schaft, sich nicht anlabern zu lassen vom Personal...


----------



## Quen (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

möchte an dieser Stelle gerne etwas "allgemeines" loswerden:

damit es in diesem Thread nicht schnell zum "Schloß" führt, möchte ich alle bitten, weiterhin sachlich zu diskutieren bzw. ihre Erfahrungen ohne überzogene Emotionen darzustellen.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass ich selbstverständlich auch nicht nur online kaufe. Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut und richtig, den lokalen Händler des Vertrauens zu unterstützen. Dies erfordert natürlich, dass ich wirklich Vertrauen genieße und die Preise stimmen. Gerade dieser Punkt ist oftmals nicht immer gegeben. Jedoch gibt es auch immer wieder positive Ausnahmen!

Was haltet ihr denn eigentlich vom Radland Gehrden? Dort kaufe ich desöfteren "Kleinigkeiten" - einerseits, da dieser Laden direkt bei mir um die Ecke ist, zum anderen Unterstützt der Laden ja auch meinen Radsportverein. Exklusive Highend-Ware sucht man hier sicherlich vergebens, jedoch Shimano & Co. und auch das ein oder andere nette Bike gibts auch hier. Service + Freundlichkeit stimmen in jedem Fall.

ATB Sport halte ich fachlich für den fähigsten Laden in Hannover - keine Frage! Die Preise sind jedoch nach meiner Erfahrung stets etwas höher, dafür bekommt man hier fast alles und auch "im Notfall" weiß Leo immer Rat! Desweiteren gibts hier ohne Zweifel die besten Bikes + Parts!

Zu Keha wurde ja schon einiges gesagt... ich war früher dort Stammkunde, gab auch ordentlich Rabatte, da machte das kaufen Spaß. Mittlerweile hat sich der Laden etwas gewandelt, einige der fähigen Verkäufer sind ja nun auch nicht mehr dort... ich persönlich kann dem Laden nicht mehr all zu viel abgewinnen und kaufe nur noch dort, wenn ich es sonst "nirgends" bekomme oder der Preis einfach stimmt.

Ich möchte jedoch auch nochmal anmerken, dass man einfach keine generelle Empfehlung geben kann. Am besten einfach in jedem Laden mal vorbeischauen und sich beraten lassen. Anschließend kann man sicherlich für sich am besten entscheiden, welchem lokalen Shop man vertrauen kann und möchte.

Und noch ein Tipp für die "Newbies"... am besten in den Bike-Shop immer einen Biker mitnehmen, der sich mit der Materie auskennt und schon länger beschäftigt - erspart i.d.R. jede Menge Ärger und Rennerei! 

Danke! 

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## winx (7. Februar 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür wurde dann erstmal zum Rundumschlag gegen alle und jeden ausgeholt und unterschwellig liefen da auch Sachen ab, bei denen ich als zahlungswilliger Kunde mich echt fragen musste, was ich in dem Laden eigentlich suchte, um dafür auch noch Geld auszugeben...



Das war vor Rund 10 Jahren schon so. Ich kann mich ziemlich genau daran 
erinnern wie die Verkäufer bei KEHA, ATB und Bike-A-Delic damals öfters übereinander herzogen.

Kleines Erlebnis bei ATB, stark gekürzt:

Ich hab mein Fully zur Einstellung von Gabel und Dämpfer dort abgegeben. Sie haben festgestellt, dass etwas mit der Gabel nicht ok ist, was genau war nicht klar. Der Vertrieb/Service hat ATB zum Tausch der Zugstufe geraten. ATB hat die Zugstufe bestellt. Zugstufe ging auf Garantie, es wurde ein Preis für den Einbau vereinbart. 

Ich habe mein Bike wieder mitgenommen und es wieder gebracht als die Zugstufe eingetroffen ist. Mir wurde erklärt, dass der Einbau um 10 bis 20 EUR teurer wird. Ich habe zugestimmt.

Am nächsten Tag wurde ich angerufen. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass der Einbau nochmal ca. 20 EUR teurer wird. Als Begründung wurden die "vielen" Anrufe beim Händer/Server (Centurion) genannt. Ausserdem würde man für diese Gabel ja sehr viel Öl benötigen (Sherman Breakout). Ich habe Ihnen erklärt, dass ich den Preis als sehr hoch empfinde und von den häufigen Preiserhöhungen nicht begeistert bin. Ich habe dann trotzdem zugestimmt und meinte, dass mir der Preis jetzt egal sei da ich bald mit Bike in den Urlaub fahren möchte. Ich sagte   "Ihr habt Glück, dass ich bald in den Urlaub fahre".

Zwei Stunden hat ATB nochmal angerufen: Sie wollten den Auftrag nicht mehr annehmen da ich angeblich so unfreundlich sei. Ausserdem hätte ich ja jetzt schon so viel ärger mit dem Bike gehabt (Leichte Kratzer am Rahmen nach Lieferung, Zugstufe kaputt) und es wurde ja sowieso nicht von ihnen verkauft.

Vier Tage hin und her. Zwei, mehr oder weniger, unbegründete Preiserhöhungen. Sowas ist echt mehr als lächerlich.

Fähig sind die bei ATB ja schon, wenn sie wollen. Die hohen Preise kann ich TEILWEISE verstehen. Aber die Kundenfreundlichkeit... Ich kaufe da jedenfalls nur noch im äussersten Notfall.

Fahrradkontor ist gut. Auch wenn die wenig MTBs im Laden haben.


----------



## 9999seven9999 (7. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> damit es in diesem Thread nicht schnell zum "Schloß" führt, möchte ich alle bitten, weiterhin sachlich zu diskutieren bzw. ihre Erfahrungen ohne überzogene Emotionen darzustellen.



... keine Chance, wenn man mal bei Keha gewesen ist!!!



			
				Quen schrieb:
			
		

> ATB Sport halte ich fachlich für den fähigsten Laden in Hannover - keine Frage! Die Preise sind jedoch nach meiner Erfahrung stets etwas höher, dafür bekommt man hier fast alles und auch "im Notfall" weiß Leo immer Rat! Desweiteren gibts hier ohne Zweifel die besten Bikes + Parts!



Zustimmung, bin aber erst dann gut beraten worden, als ich mich als technisch versierter "Schrauber" geoutet hatte und keine "Newbie-Fragen" mehr gestellt habe. Fairerweise muß ich zugeben, dass dies vor ca. einem Jahr der erste Antritt bei ATB war und ich abschätzen wollte, wie dort der Kunde beraten wird. Es ist wie bei allen Sachen extrem Personenabhängig und mit welchem Fuß wer aufgestanden ist. Mein erstes MTB habe ich bei Radsport Baader in der Nordstadt gekauft. War okay. Von Fahrradkontor kann  ich überwiegend positives berichten. 1* guter Schrauber und 1* Blindgänger. Felix als Inhaber sowohl als Verhandlungspartner, als auch als Berater gut. Die anderen Verkäufer bestenfalls eine 4.Mit ATB bin ich zufrieden, sind sehr flexibel, haben aber bei Beschaffung von Bike (Cube) oftmals Probleme die Teile zu beschaffen. Conny fand ich ebenfalls sehr positiv, aber leider mit zu wenig Auswahl.

Meine "Verbrauchsmateralien" kaufe ich meistens bei B.O.C, auch wenn der Laden Billigteile mit winderwertiger Qualität im Laden stehen hat. Beratung ist extrem schlecht, aber wenn man Shimano, oder andere Markenteile braucht, gibst immer gute Preise.



			
				Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Keha wurde ja schon einiges gesagt... ich war früher dort Stammkunde, gab auch ordentlich Rabatte, da machte das kaufen Spaß. Mittlerweile hat sich der Laden etwas gewandelt, einige der fähigen Verkäufer sind ja nun auch nicht mehr dort... ich persönlich kann dem Laden nicht mehr all zu viel abgewinnen und kaufe nur noch dort, wenn ich es sonst "nirgends" bekomme oder der Preis einfach stimmt.




... wie bereits oben schon erwähnt, habe ich noch nie einen Laden betreten, der sovile Gründe liefert, ihn niemals wieder betreten zu wollen!!! Alles was die anderen Vorredner schon erwähnt haben, kann ich in allen Punkten (wenn es negativ war) nur bestätigen. Die Begrifflichkeiten reihen sich wie eine Perlenkette aneinander: unverschämt, frech, arrogant, schleimend, Falschaussagen, wenn es sich um Teile handelt, die Keha nicht führt..... und so weiter. Damals, als ich das letzte Mal da war (Frühling 2005) brauchte ich ganz dringend  Schaltzugummantelungen. Die erste Frage war, für was für ein Fahrrad? Okay, die Antwort war Liteville (über die Qualität des Rahmens braucht man meines Erachtens nicht reden). Wortwörtlich wurde mir gesagt, dass dies ein absoluter DRECKSRAHMEN wäre und ich mir lieber ein ordentliches Scott kaufen sollte. Hallo, Thema verfehlt, setzen 6. Nachdem ich dem arroganten Schnösel verdeutlicht habe, dass mich seine Meinung einen Dreck interessiert und ich klar definiert habe, was ich brauche, hat er mir völlig verschnupft das gewünschte aus dem Lager geholt. Dabei muß er wohl einem der Inhaber über den Weg gelaufen sein, der mich auch versuchte vollzulabern. Nachdem dieser Versuch ebenfalls fehlschlug haben sie mir gesagt, dass ich die Teile zwar erhalte, aber für fast den doppelten Preis, als üblich. Die Begründung lautete: wenn hier jemand Ersatzteile kauft, ohne ein Rad dort erworben zu haben, müßte er eben damit rechnen Apothekenpreise zu bezahlen. Daraufhin habe ich die in meiner Handbefindlichen Teile direkt losgelassen und habe den Laden kommentarlos verlassen und seitdem nicht wieder betreten. --- und werde ihn auch nicht wieder betreten. BTW: in meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis gibt es niemanden der eine positive/neutrale Erfahrung mit dem Laden gehabt hat. Inzwischen geht niemand mehr dorthin.



			
				Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte jedoch auch nochmal anmerken, dass man einfach keine generelle Empfehlung geben kann. Am besten einfach in jedem Laden mal vorbeischauen und sich beraten lassen. Anschließend kann man sicherlich für sich am besten entscheiden, welchem lokalen Shop man vertrauen kann und möchte.



nochmal Übereinstimmung. Dies ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Nasenfaktor, Kompetenz, Beratungsqualität, eigener Anspruch, Sortiment, Preis, Lieferfähigkeit, etc...



			
				Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Tipp für die "Newbies"... am besten in den Bike-Shop immer einen Biker mitnehmen, der sich mit der Materie auskennt und schon länger beschäftigt - erspart i.d.R. jede Menge Ärger und Rennerei!



jepp

Sorry, aber trotz einem Jahr Abstand komme ich nicht über die Art von Verhaltensmuster hinweg.

Abschließend meine Rangliste der Läden:
1. ATB (MTB und ATB) gute Kompetenz
2. Fahrradkontor (wenn man weiß, was man möchte und den richtigen Schrauber verlangt) ATB, MTB Giant, Stevens, Felix als Verkäufer
3. Conny (Stevens) gute Beratung
4. B.O.C. ausschließlich für Verschleiß- Verbrauchsmateralien und Orginalzubehör
5. Karstadt (wenn man weiß, was man braucht)

Die Rangfolge ist extrem subjektiv.

Gruß
seven


----------



## Fosters Man! (7. Februar 2006)

Die Story von winx ist echt der Hammer

ich glaube die besitzer(Keha,ATB usw.) sind einfach nur arogant und meinen sie können sich alles erlauben. Also ich habe bis jetzt nur postive bei keha erlebt (kommt vielleicht daher weil ich 15 bin und das Geld bringe  Die beratung war auch nicht schlecht. Habe mir dann aber das bike bei BIKE -A-DELIC zusammenstellen lassen.

mfg Felix


----------



## Danno (7. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Radland Gehrden? Dort kaufe ich desöfteren "Kleinigkeiten" - einerseits, da dieser Laden direkt bei mir um die Ecke ist, zum anderen Unterstützt der Laden ja auch meinen Radsportverein. Exklusive Highend-Ware sucht man hier sicherlich vergebens, jedoch Shimano & Co. und auch das ein oder andere nette Bike gibts auch hier. Service + Freundlichkeit stimmen in jedem Fall.



ich hab bei Radland mein CUBE geholt da ich aus Wennigsen komme und das sehr nahe liegt.Beratung war meines achtens ok, obwohl matze und co. doch noch ein bisschen mehr mit sich handeln lassen könnten.
Man kann mit ihnen gute Kompromisse eingehen, z.B. wenn vorbau nach einiger zeit doch net passt,wird kostenlos ein anderer rangebaut (finde ich auch selbstverständlich).
Wenn man ein problem hat, hat man bei Radland immer ein Ohr für dich, wenn man freundlich ist stellen sie sogar ein paar kinderkrankheiten umsonst neu ein.
Großes lob find ich,dass sie dein Rad zum service abholen und auch wieder zu dir nach hause liefern!!!
Aber Radland ist eher ein Dorf-Händler,also auch viel damenräder,trekkingräder und ein paar MTB´s.
Ansonsten ganz nett der schuppen

Gruß
Danno


----------



## Quen (7. Februar 2006)

9999seven9999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wortwörtlich wurde mir gesagt, dass dies ein absoluter DRECKSRAHMEN wäre und ich mir lieber ein ordentliches Scott kaufen sollte. Hallo, Thema verfehlt, setzen 6. Nachdem ich dem arroganten Schnösel verdeutlicht habe, dass mich seine Meinung einen Dreck interessiert und ich klar definiert habe, was ich brauche, hat er mir völlig verschnupft das gewünschte aus dem Lager geholt.


Wenns nicht so arm wäre, wäre es fast schon wieder lustig 

Aber es passt genau überein mit meinen Erfahrungen. Wie gesagt, vor 8-10 Jahren war ich dort Stammkunde, habe nahezu ausschließlich dort gekauft, jedoch haben sie irgendwann ihre Spendierhosen (30% Rabatt und mehr) ausgezogen und ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt (s.o.). Wundert mich überhaupt, dass es den Laden noch gibt... 

Ja, Karstadt ist auch echt okay. Allerdings bezieht sich dies m.E. ausschließlich auf Bekleidung (einschl. Helme, Schuhe). Shimano ist deutlich zu teuer, Räder kommt auf die Angebote an. Allerdings sucht man hier (aktives) Fachpersonal vergeblich.


----------



## stick007 (8. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wundert mich überhaupt, dass es den Laden noch gibt...
> [...].



Das wundert nicht nur Dich. 

Dabei hab ich mich früher voll gefreut, schön ein Fahrradladen gleich um die Ecke vom Büro. Na ja, jetzt muss ich eben ein Stück weiter fahren bzw. gehen. 


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Monday (10. Februar 2006)

Na jetzt möchte ich mich mal zu wort melden...

...bei Keha sind leider nicht mehr die alten guten Verkäufer wie früher, trotzdem ist es der beste und fairste Bike-Shop in H. City. Die Preise sind absolut Internetversand konkurenzfähig.

Kann von ATB nur abraten, da gibt´s nur Listenpreise und zur Auswahl nur Specializen & Cube. Wenn man mal was anderes möchte, wie in meinem Fall Rocly Mountain, ist natürlich alles *******...die Specialized´s im Lager müssen nämlich noch weg. Cheffe fährt aber selber Rocly ???

Ansonsten Kurbelix in Burgwedel oder zum Guido bei Burkhardt...nee Opa


----------



## winx (10. Februar 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> bei Keha sind leider nicht mehr die alten guten Verkäufer wie früher, trotzdem ist es der beste und fairste Bike-Shop in H. City. Die Preise sind absolut Internetversand konkurenzfähig.
> 
> Kann von ATB nur abraten [...]



Arbeitest du bei Keha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (10. Februar 2006)

@winx

arbeite leider nicht in der zweiradbranche, bin nur sehr zufriedener Keha Sport Kunde, im Sommer sind´s 13 Jahre. Leider hat die Qualität der Verkäufer nachgelassen. Und Eddy muß man einfach kennen lernen, dann versteht man ihn auch.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2006)

hi,

über die Qualität der der Fahrradhändler in Hannover vermag ich ich sicher zu urteilen möchte es aber hier nicht machen.

Zum Thema Preise: Da leider inzwischen der größte Teil des sportiven Fahrradkunden auf die Ramschwiese (B.O.C, Internet,  Versender) abgewandert ist sollte sich niemand wundern, das es kaum noch Geschäfte mit vernünftiger Auswahl in diesen Bereichen gibt!

Der Fahrradhändler hat somit immer weniger Spielraum, was die Preisgestaltung seiner Teile- und Werkstattpreise betrifft, da er hier um sein Überleben kämpft! Habt ihr schon mal was von Ladenmieten, Personalkosten etc. gehört?

Wenn dann die hochwertigen Teile mit denen der Händler wenigstens Geld verdienen könnte bei Anbietern gekauft werden, die daran nur noch Centbeträge bzw. wenige Euros verdienen, ist er leider gezwungen für Dinge, die nur wenige beherrschen, richtig Geld zu nehmen.

Wenn sich unser Kaufbehalten diesbezüglich nicht ändert, befürchte ich das wir demnächst niemanden mehr haben der uns mit dem passenden Kleinkram vor Ort bedient. Und unsere Reparaturen, die wir nicht beherrschen, werden wir wohl durch Neukauf ohne kompetente Beratung bei den dann nicht mehr billigen Ramschern (Marktbeherrschung heißt Marktbestimmung) erledigen müssen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> über die Qualität der der Fahrradhändler in Hannover vermag ich ich sicher zu urteilen möchte es aber hier nicht machen.


Warum nicht? Angst, dass du nichts mehr bei Leo, Eddy & Co. bekommst?

Im Grunde möchte ich dir recht geben - ich persönlich würde auch weiterhin bei unseren lokalen Shops kaufen, jedoch gibt es auch bestimmte Verhaltensweisen der vielfach genannten Shops, die dazu führen, dass ich mich nach Alternativen umgesehen habe.

Um es zu konkretisieren: ich habe es nicht nötig, mir vorschreiben zu lassen, was gut ist, bzw. mir anhören zu müssen, dass mein Material "nichts taugt". Desweiteren erwarte ich (als fachkundiger Verbraucher) nicht hinters Licht geführt zu werden, etc.

Und wenn so etwas auftritt, meide ich den bzw. die entsprechenden Läden. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass man auch im "Notfall" (Reparatur) nicht wieder auf den gemiedenen Laden zurückgreifen muss... da dies bei mir gegeben ist, kaufe ich nur noch dort, wo ich als Kunde (!) behandelt werde.

Und klar, der Preis ist wie so häufig, gerade heutzutage, ein Argument!

Wer einen super lokalen Laden hat, sollte diesen natürlich unterstützen!  Also weiterhin gerne her mit euren Empfehlungen!

Happy Trails!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht? Angst, dass du nichts mehr bei Leo, Eddy & Co. bekommst?
> 
> Ne, Angst bestimmt nicht! Nur wenn man fast jeden Fahrradhändler in Niedersachsen (incl. Hannover), Bremen, Hamburg, NRW und weitere in allen Bundesländern kennt haut man halt keinen in die Pfanne!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fh4n (11. Februar 2006)

In Zukunft werden nur noch die Shops da sein, die die Kunden überzeugt haben, bei ihnen zu kaufen, und sie nicht durch "Bindungen" für sich haben wollen. Sprich es werden die dicht machen, die zwar auf den ersten Blick hin sympatisch erscheinen, aber der Kunde nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, der seinen Schotter gefälligst da lassen soll oder gleich verschwinden soll.


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> In Zukunft werden nur noch die Shops da sein, die die Kunden überzeugt haben, bei ihnen zu kaufen, und sie nicht durch "Bindungen" für sich haben wollen. Sprich es werden die dicht machen, die zwar auf den ersten Blick hin sympatisch erscheinen, aber der Kunde nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, der seinen Schotter gefälligst da lassen soll oder gleich verschwinden soll.


Demnach müsste KEHA schon seit 12 Jahren dicht sein...


----------



## winx (11. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> In Zukunft werden nur noch die Shops da sein, die die Kunden überzeugt haben, bei ihnen zu kaufen, und sie nicht durch "Bindungen" für sich haben wollen. Sprich es werden die dicht machen, die zwar auf den ersten Blick hin sympatisch erscheinen, aber der Kunde nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, der seinen Schotter gefälligst da lassen soll oder gleich verschwinden soll.



Wie schon gesagt wurde: Es ist schon seit Jahren so und daran wird sich nichts ändern. Den gleichen schlechten Service, der hier geschildert wurde, gab es schon vor 10 Jahren. 

Die beiden werden so schnell nicht Dicht machen, dafür gibt es sie schon zu lange. Offensichtlich gibt es ja auch hier Leute, die mit Keha und ATB zufrieden sind (was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann).


----------



## stick007 (13. Februar 2006)

Hey winx,

ich finde aber ATB um Längen besser als Keha. 
Der Service bei ATB ist schon nicht schlecht. Nur leider hat ATB nicht immer alle Teile die ich gerne haben möchte und bestellen dann ich dann auch selber.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## winx (13. Februar 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey winx,
> 
> ich finde aber ATB um Längen besser als Keha.
> Der Service bei ATB ist schon nicht schlecht. Nur leider hat ATB nicht immer alle Teile die ich gerne haben möchte und bestellen dann ich dann auch selber.



Klar, ATB ist definitv besser als Keha aber das ist noch lange kein Grund bei ATB zu kaufen! Die bei ATB haben Ahnung, das bestreite ich gar nicht. Es kommt immer drauf an mit wem man spricht. Bei Leo wirst du IMO besser Beraten und bekommst besseren Service als bei allen anderen Verkäufern. Es ist eben Glücksache. Ich bin mal eine Zeitlang gleich wieder aus dem Laden gegangen wenn ich gesehen habe, dass die von mir bevorzugten Verkäufer nicht anwesend waren. Es ist traurig, dass man das machen muss.

Wie gesagt, der Service ist ok aber die Freundlichkeit ist ziemlich beschissen. Du wirst nur mit Glück als KUNDE behandelt. Und bevor es Missverständnisse gibt: Leo und andere Verkäufer/Mechaniker sind prinzipiell nett (im Gegensatz zu denen bei Keha!) aber ich spreche von der Kundenfreundlichkeit.

Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut, dass der Thread hier wieder zum Leben erweckt wurde. Ich bitte jeden daraum hier ausführlich von den Erlebnissen mit unseren Lieblings-Läden (ironie) zu Berichten!

happy trails,
winx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurkenschrauber (13. Februar 2006)

Moin Jungs,

als Hannoveraner muß ich ja nun auch meinen Senf dazugeben ;-)

@ Deister_Biker ich glaube das mit Guido kannst du vergessen habe am Wochenende gehört Guido hat gekündigt. Und Burkhardt naja während meiner Ausbildung waren wir immer Happy wenn wir mal ein Cannondale geschraubt haben und das war wie Ostern und Weihnachten auf einem Tag  

Ich höre von allen Leuten nur gestöhne über Hannoveraner Bikeshops grausam tztztz.

Wir haben ja unseren Vertrieb umgesiedelt und ich bilde 2 Zweiradmechaniker aus und ich will nicht zu viel verraten aber wir werden unsere Werkstatt öffnen. Das bedeutet ab ende März könnt Ihr bei uns vorbeikommen und hier nicht nur die Parts kaufen welche wir im Vertieb haben, sondern auch eure Bikes zum Service abgeben.
Ich habe aber wenn ich ehrlich bin keine Lust auf einen normalen Laden. Wir werden dafür auch kaum Werbung machen. Ich denke mal wenn es soweit ist werden wir am Annaturm einen Zettel platzieren  
Außerdem werden wir ab März wieder gemeinsam den Deister besuchen oder abends eine Rennradtour machen und da freue ich mich ja immer wenn noch jemand Lust hat und mitkommt.


----------



## Monday (13. Februar 2006)

@ gurkenschrauber : Burkardt ist ja auch nicht wirklich der Hit, sollte nur Werbung für Guido sein  

Ich kann dieses ganze Keha Sport Gemotze/Gejammer nicht verstehen, habe  bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Flo & Eddi machen können.

Zur Qualität der Verkäufer bei Keha sollte man bedenken, das Keha der einzige Fahrradladen in Hannover ist, der mit seinem Know How alle Bereiche des Fahrradmarktes abdeckt. Andere haben sich i.d. nur auf einen  Bereiche spezialisiert. Verkäufer sind auch nur menschen, man kann Kunden a) nicht den Super Freerider Verkaufen und Kunde b) Beraten bei der Optimierung der Sitzposition seinen Triathlonbikes.


----------



## Quen (13. Februar 2006)

Gurkenschrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ja unseren Vertrieb umgesiedelt und ich bilde 2 Zweiradmechaniker aus und ich will nicht zu viel verraten aber wir werden unsere Werkstatt öffnen. Das bedeutet ab ende März könnt Ihr bei uns vorbeikommen und hier nicht nur die Parts kaufen welche wir im Vertieb haben, sondern auch eure Bikes zum Service abgeben.
> Ich habe aber wenn ich ehrlich bin keine Lust auf einen normalen Laden. Wir werden dafür auch kaum Werbung machen.


Moin!

Klär mich mal bitte auf ... hat dein (Online-)Shop etwas mit "Connys Radshop" zu tun?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Monday (13. Februar 2006)

@ Queen

 Nur mal zwischen durch...tolle Seite


----------



## Quen (13. Februar 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Queen
> 
> Nur mal zwischen durch...tolle Seite


 ... danke!


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (14. Februar 2006)

@Quen Ne nur die selbe Strasse. Der Online Shop ist ja nur das 2. Standbein. Eigentlich haben wir ja den Vertrieb der Marken die in meiner Signatur stehen. Aber bei der heutigen Zahlungssituation der Händler und daraus resultierend das alle Händler nur über den Online-Versand pöbeln habe ich mich entschieden nur mit 3 Onlineshop´s zusammen zu arbeiten und dann noch den eigenen dazu zu nehmen. So passen wir alle auf das die Preise nich kaputt gemacht werden und der Händler noch ne Mark verdient 
Mal sehen was die Saison bringt, ich denke im Mai kann man pinke Halo Twin Rail Reifen überall vür die hälfte kaufen   und ich kann mich mit denen rumärgern die sich nicht an unsere Abmachung halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gundam66 (14. Februar 2006)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ATB ist definitv besser als Keha aber das ist noch lange kein Grund bei ATB zu kaufen! Die bei ATB haben Ahnung, das bestreite ich gar nicht. Es kommt immer drauf an mit wem man spricht. Bei Leo wirst du IMO besser Beraten und bekommst besseren Service als bei allen anderen Verkäufern. Es ist eben Glücksache. Ich bin mal eine Zeitlang gleich wieder aus dem Laden gegangen wenn ich gesehen habe, dass die von mir bevorzugten Verkäufer nicht anwesend waren. Es ist traurig, dass man das machen muss.
> 
> Wie gesagt, der Service ist ok aber die Freundlichkeit ist ziemlich beschissen. Du wirst nur mit Glück als KUNDE behandelt. Und bevor es Missverständnisse gibt: Leo und andere Verkäufer/Mechaniker sind prinzipiell nett (im Gegensatz zu denen bei Keha!) aber ich spreche von der Kundenfreundlichkeit.
> 
> ...




Hallo winx

ich verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen "nett" und "Freundlichkeit" in deinem Posting. Ich würde eher ein Unterschied an Fachwissen bei ATB erkennen, aber das halte ich für ok,normal denn das werde ich immer bei jeder Fachbreratung haben. Und wenn dir diese nicht reicht sag es und bitte um einen anderen Verkäufer 

ps. Mit meiner Specialized Sammlung habe ich natürlich ein Stein im Brett in diesem Laden, muss aber sagen das ich keins bei denen gekauft habe.


Gruß


----------



## Scottfreak (19. Februar 2006)

Hi leute, ich kann euch nicht verstehen. bin kunde bei keha und extremst zu frieden. von der einen oder anderen lautstarken situation abgesehen ;-). Jetzt aber nicht mit n kunden oder so!! Mit den Verkäufern komme ich super klar, die die ich kenne sind maik, olli, floh und der andere heißt glaub ich eddy (oder so ähnlich). hab da probleme wie sie in diesem thread schon beschrieben worden sind noch nicht erlebt. welchen laden ich nicht ganz so toll finde, ist atb. will den laden nicht schlecht machen, dafür kenne ich ihn zu wenig, aber die 2 mal die ich dadrin war, fand ich nicht ganz so pralle. zu den anderen läden kann ich nix sagen, ausser jetzt karstadt, da kaufe ich meist meine klamotten oder boc (der laden ist müll). ach doch einen witz von laden kenne ich noch, zweirad krüger!! ich glaube den geht es da auch zu gut. hab vor langer langer zeit (vor 3 oder 4 jahren) da n bike gekauft, da war noch alles gut. aber wenn ich danach mal irgendwas haben wollte oder etwas repariert werden sollte...ne!!  naja, soweit meine erfahrungen  grüße sven


----------



## winx (22. Februar 2006)

gundam66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo winx
> 
> ich verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen "nett" und "Freundlichkeit" in deinem Posting.



Ich hatte "Kundenfreundlichkeit" geschreiben, war aber trotzdem bescheuert ausgedrückt. Ich meine, dass die schon freundlich sind - man kann sich nett mit ihnen unterhalten. Die Beratung ist aber teilweise so schlecht, dass man sich nicht als Kunde fühlen kann. Man wird dann schnell mit ein paar Worten abgetan wenn nicht klar ist, dass man etwas teueres kaufen möchte.

Aber das ist auch nicht immer so! Ich hab das Gefühl, dass es einfach Glück ist wie man bei ATB beraten wird - das ist da jeden Tag anders. Es kommt aber auch draufan mit wem man spricht.

happy trails,
winx


----------



## rip (16. Mai 2006)

geeker schrieb:
			
		

> aber es ist trotz des abgrundteif-schlechten services und der Unfreundlichkeit der Verkäufer trotzdem erstaunlich, daß Keha sic so lange gehalten hat, das widerspricht eigentlich den Gesetzen des Marktes...
> 
> dein Artikel mit den Vertauschten buchstaben is krass... Hätt ich ja nicht geglaubt wenn mir das jemand erzählt hätte...




so wie ich das sehe, hat ja Keha auch Laufzeug und viel RR. Das sind meist Kunden (mein Ex-Friseur z.B.), die gehen dort seit ewigen Zeiten einkaufen und werden als Stammkunden gut behandelt.

Wenn Du ein seriöses Auftreten hast, wirst Du gut behandelt, sonst wie der letzte Dreck. Macht die Probe auf´s Exempel: 1. Besuch in Bikerklamotten und Hollandrad.... 2. Besuch mit Krawatte, seriös getrimmt.....  

Ihr werdet ein blaues Wunder erleben.
Mein Favorit ist ATB, wobei ich mittlerweile fast alles selbst mache und teilweise nur noch übers Internet bestelle.


----------



## pirxer (16. Mai 2006)

Keha:
Kundenfreundlichkeit und Fachberatung ist oft ein Problem. Viele reden gern, auch mit mir über den vorherigen Kunden - und was er doch für ein Idiot war! Abschreckung genug für mich! Und da ich dort nicht gekauft habe, kann ich ja auch keine Fachberatung erwarten... (auch bei Auftritt mit Sakko und Krawatte - oder gerade deswegen?)

B.O.C.
Der Versuch ist ehrenwert, aber sehr abhängig von dem an den man halt so gerät. Auch über den Preis kann man Reden, aber Vorsicht - es muß dann bei Qualitätsparts nicht wirklich günstig sein.
Fachberatung: weniger ist mehr - ohne genau zu wissen was ich will geht´s halt nicht!

ATB:
Kaum was dort gekauft, aber immer gut beraten. Freundlich und OK.

Mal schaun wie es hier noch weiter geht...

gruß

pirxer


----------



## gundam66 (16. Mai 2006)

rip schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das sehe, hat ja Keha auch Laufzeug und viel RR. Das sind meist Kunden (mein Ex-Friseur z.B.), die gehen dort seit ewigen Zeiten einkaufen und werden als Stammkunden gut behandelt.
> 
> Wenn Du ein seriöses Auftreten hast, wirst Du gut behandelt, sonst wie der letzte Dreck. Macht die Probe auf´s Exempel: 1. Besuch in Bikerklamotten und Hollandrad.... 2. Besuch mit Krawatte, seriös getrimmt.....
> 
> ...


Nee das mit Kleider macht Leute Prinzip funkioniert anders, man kann auch "sportlich bis schlampig" auftreten und der Verkäufer "riecht" ob du nach Geld stinkst


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (16. Mai 2006)

Kann sich jemand vorstellen wenn ich mit meinem Canyon zu Keha gehe???


----------



## stick007 (17. Mai 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich jemand vorstellen wenn ich mit meinem Canyon zu Keha gehe???



Hey oettinger_aus_g,

sag mir mal Bescheid wenn Du mit Deinem Canyon zu Keha gehst. Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Ich schätz mal, dass Du mit Deinem "Versandbike" nicht bedienst wirst. Es kommmt natürlich auf einen Versuch an.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Quen (17. Mai 2006)

Mehr als jede Menge dumme Sprüche dürfte nicht drin sein...  

Aber "mutig" wärs!


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (17. Mai 2006)

Könnte ja mit dem canyon zu Keha gehen und fragen, ob sie mir erklären wie man
die Reifen aufpumpt...nee, so mutig bin ich nicht. Die würden mich zerfleischen...

Wollte eigentlich mal nen Scale 30 bei denen kaufen. Im Bike war aber nicht die FOX F80X, sondern eine RS Psylo U-Turn. Der Verkäufer wollte mir weiss machen wie toll die Gabel doch zum Bike passt!?  Mann könnte es mit max. 125mm  richtig krachen lassen. Das ich lieber die Fox wollte konnte er nicht verstehen. Naja, so sind Keha und ich nicht ins Geschäft gekommen... Hab mir dann nen CUBE in einem anderem Bike-Shop in Hannover gekauft....
mfg
Oettinger_aus_g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirxer (17. Mai 2006)

> Könnte ja mit dem canyon zu Keha gehen und fragen, ob sie mir erklären wie man
> die Reifen aufpumpt...nee, so mutig bin ich nicht. Die würden mich zerfleischen...



Zerfleischen können die dich gar nicht, die nehmen dich einfach nicht war..., auch wenn der Laden blockiert ist. Dafür gibt´s was neues zu lästern mit anderen Kunden.
mfg
pirxer


----------



## Scottfreak (18. Mai 2006)

Ey leute, was geht denn mit euch ab! Es ist doch völlig normal, dass sich ein Geschäft querstellt, wenn der Kunde mit einem Konkurenzprodukt (in diesem Fall noch extremer, ein Versandrad) ankommt. Vieleicht wird man dich ein wenig auf die Schippe nehmen, na und!? aber sie werden dich 100%ig nicht abweisen oder gar, überhaupt nicht beachten.
**ein etwas anderer Vergleich: stell dir vor, du kommst mit deinem dell notebook (auf welchem windows ist) in den apple shop und willst von denen was, die werden dir auch n vogel zeigen**
Die leben nun einmal von dem Verkauf IHRER bikes und nicht von den Versendern mit Ihren Rädern. Aber sie werden es trotzdem reparieren oder tauschen oder was du nun auch machen lassen wolltest.

mfg. sven


PS: freund von mir hat im märz n boc 2danger "bike" zu denen zur reperatur gebracht, haben nicht nur die schaltung vernünftig eingestellt sondern auch gleich (nach rücksprache telefonisch) die Schaltzüge (war auch bitternötig) zu nem guten preis getauscht (er ist schüler und da ließ sich n guter preis vereinbaren) und neu verlegt. soviel dazu, sie machen es nicht.
aber der laden ist ja grottenschlecht!!


----------



## winx (18. Mai 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht wird man dich ein wenig auf die Schippe nehmen, na und!? aber sie werden dich 100%ig nicht abweisen oder gar, überhaupt nicht beachten.



Das Problem ist, dass man bei Keha meistens auch mit "richtigen" Bikes abgewiesen bzw. einfach ******** behandelt wird.


----------



## stick007 (18. Mai 2006)

Hey Scottfreak,

Du mußt Dir mal den ganzen Thread durchlesen. Es geht nicht primär darum das ein Fremdprokukt zu Keha gebracht wird, sondern das allgemein die Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht so ausgeprägt ist.
Außerdem sehe ich es immer so, dass auch Wartung und Reparaturen von Fremdrädern gutes Geld in die Läden bringt. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Monday (18. Mai 2006)

*Kurbelix in Burgwedel, der Shop meines Vertrauens *


----------



## HansH (19. Mai 2006)

Da hat er Recht !!
*KURBELIX*


----------



## Scottfreak (19. Mai 2006)

@ winx @ stick007

also, ich habe bisher schlechtes über bzw. von dem laden keha nur in diesem threat gelesen bzw. gehört. von freunden und bekannten und natürlich auch mir selbst, kann ich nur das sagen, was ich in meinen bisherigen post´s schon geschrieben habe (achja björn, ich habe mir auch alle vorherigen post´s durchgelesen ;-) ). Das die Kundefreundlichkeit NICHT ausgeprägt sei, kann ich nicht bestätigen, aber wenn ich da mal angeflaumt werden sollte, kann ich es ja hier rein schreiben 

gruß Sven

@ winx
ich hoffe du hast das jetzt nicht missverstanden, weil du schreibst "richtigen" bikes, ich habe nix gegen versender bikes, absolut nix, ich würd sie mir zwar nicht kaufen, aber das ist ja was ganz anderes. wollt ich nur mal klarstellen


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (19. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe meine Meinung zu Keha nicht aus dem Forum. 
Ein Kumpel von mir war mit seinem Bike (Cube) bei Keha und wollte sich ne Standpumpe kaufen. Leider hatte er kein Schloss dabei. Auf die Frage ob er sein Bike kurz im Laden abstellen könnte, wurde geantwortet er solle sich ein Schloss kaufen. Keine Bike´s von Kunden im Laden - ohne Ausnahme - Punkt! Sehr Kundenfreundlich. So hat er die Pumpe am Aegi gekauft.

Dann meine Geschichte mit dem Scale 30 - keine F80X für das Rad - Psylo U-Turn passt besser. Meine Meinung interessierte den Verkäufer nicht.
Das ist für mich keine gute Beratung!

Bin mir fast 100% sicher, das sie mich mit meinem Canyon nicht bedienen würden.
Bei einem Defekt denn ich nicht selbst reparieren kann werde ich es testen! Versprochen. 

mfg 
oettinger_aus_g


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub euch ja, nur ich konnte dieser erfahrungen, die ihr mit dem laden keha gemacht habt, bisher nicht machen. hab wie geschrieben bisher auch noch von keinem anderen von solchen problemen gehört. auch das boc 2danger rad wurde wie ich ja auch geschrieben habe (zwar mit spaßigen sprüchen dazu ) repariert, und mein kumpel wurde auch ziehmlich fair behandelt. ich selbst habe auch schon gefragt, ob ich mein rad in dem laden lassen könnte, war auch nicht, konnte ich aber auch nachvollziehen, weil der laden proppenvoll war, hab aber n schloss bekommen und konnte es draussen am ständer anschließen.

grüße sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (20. Mai 2006)

off thopic:
Die Diskussion, welcher Laden besser ist: Keha oder ATB hör ich jetzt bestimmt schon 13 Jahre. Seltsammer weise hat sich daraus, so mitte der 90er, ein Streit unter den Bikern/Kunden entwickelt.

Zum Thema: Laden in Hannover

Aus meiner Sicht, ist im MTB Bereich kein Shop in Hannover zu empfehlen, die Läden leiden *ALLE* unter finaziellen Problemen, weil

a) die technischversierten Biker online günstiger einkaufen
b) die Stadt- bzw. Trekkingbike Kunden (Haupteinnahme Quelle) kaufen bei BOC, weil Geitz so geil ist.

Dazu kommt noch, daß die Shop´s von den Herstellern unter Druck gesetzt werden.
Um Spezialized oder Cannondale Pro Händler zu sein und gute Ek Preise zu bekommen, müssen die Läden große Stückzahlen abnehmen, welche auch an den Kunden gebracht werden müssen. Da bekommt dann der Kunde alles mögliche vom Verkäufer zu hören, wenn interesse an einer Marke signalisiert wird, die nicht im Laden/Lager steht.

Mich wundert, daß die hannoverschen Läden, speziell ATB & Keha, noch nicht erkannt haben, das wieder mit Service, Freundlichkeit und individueller Auswahl bei den Kunden gepunktet wird.
(Sollte mich mal als Unternehmensberater für den Zweiradfachhandel selbstständig machen)

Das man mit den oben genanten Punkten bei den Käufern gut ankommt, beweisen Kurbelix und Laufrad (RR & TriBike), diese Läden sind nämlich am expandieren.


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2006)

Sicher, kein Shop wird gerne Räder, die nicht im eigenen Laden gekauft wurden, zur Reparatur annehmen. Bzw. wird mal lieber neben der Reparaturdurchführung auch im Vorfeld ein Rad verkauft haben wollen...

Dennoch muss man sich als Kunde nicht alles gefallen lassen. Und nimmt der Shop XY das Rad nicht an, verliert dieser u.U. den potenziellen Kunden gänzlich, da er zukünftig nur noch den Laden/die Läden aufsuchen wird, die kompetente und freundliche Beratung, sowie eine einwandfreie Reparaturabwicklung bieten. Selbstverständlich ist der Preis auch immer wieder ein Argument, aber hier muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wo die Prioritäten liegen.

Persönlich kann ich den Laden "Laufrad" für den ambitionierten Biker empfehlen, wobei hier in erster Linie RR, Tria und Cross verkauft werden. Wer weiß was er will, wird hier jedoch sicherlich auch im MTB-Bereich fündig werden. Ansonsten gibt es noch "Radland" in Gehrden, hier gibts in erster Linie Trekking- und City-Bikes, aber auch Rennräder und Mountainbikes. Und auf Bestellung ist ja sowieso vieles möglich...

So, nun etwas Keha-typisches - gefunden in deren "Online-Shop"...



> TOP TESTSIEGER WIE ALLES VON NIKE VERGLEICHEN SIE DIE ANGEBOTSPREISE ALLES BRANDAKTUELLE MODELLE KEIN ALTER SCHEISS


----------



## Danno (21. Mai 2006)

also für mich ist wichtig,wie schon einige male hier gesagt wurde,dass der laden in kompetenz und engagement punktet!
ich würde mein rad auch nicht nur über den preis kaufen,sprich ich würde auch 50 mehr ausgeben,wenn ich weiß,dass das geschäft nach dem kauf noch am kunden interessiert ist und nicht nur vor dem kauf,z.B dann wenn danach die zentrierung eines laufrades beispielsweise 25 euro kostet.
also man soll wie ein kumpel behandelt werden, und die ein oder andere kleinigkeit für wenig geld("unter liste") bzw. für lau macht

wie ich letztens in einem bikeshop in hannover war(vllt kann sich einer denken wo das war  ),hatte ich mir ein bike angeguckt,der verkäufer hat vllt zwei sätze über das rad verloren. 
ansonsten hat er nur über die konkurrenz in hannover abgelästert,was das doch alles für abzocker wären und eigentlich nur den eigenen laden schön geredet hat.
nach seiner meinung sind die anderen läden in hannover der reinste müll...
ich fands arm,dass sich das ganze gespräch auf das thema "konkurrenz" gestützt hat.

mfg 

christian


----------



## Scottfreak (21. Mai 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich ist wichtig,wie schon einige male hier gesagt wurde,dass der laden in kompetenz und engagement punktet!
> ich würde mein rad auch nicht nur über den preis kaufen,sprich ich würde auch 50 mehr ausgeben,wenn ich weiß,dass das geschäft nach dem kauf noch am kunden interessiert ist und nicht nur vor dem kauf,z.B dann wenn danach die zentrierung eines laufrades beispielsweise 25 euro kostet.
> also man soll wie ein kumpel behandelt werden, und die ein oder andere kleinigkeit für wenig geld("unter liste") bzw. für lau macht
> 
> ...



das ist wirklich arm, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. und ich bekomme auch reperaturen, zu einem guten preis. es geht auch immer sehr schnell, also reperaturen.

sven


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (24. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> *Kurbelix in Burgwedel, der Shop meines Vertrauens *


 ... oder ...

Stünkel in Burgwedel denn : 

Die "beiden" Urgesteine des Ladens sind mit ihrer liebenswerten Art einfach KULT !


----------



## BearValley (26. Mai 2006)

moinsen...

mit meinem ersten Beitrag hier in diesem Forum werde ich auch mal meine Meinung zu den beiden Läden zum Besten geben.

Keha: War einmal bei Keha und habe mich beraten lassen zwecks (damals noch) eines Crossbikes. Hatte dem Verkäufer nach nem Scott Speedstar gefragt. Er zeigte mir ein P3 Model'05. Ich fragt, ob der Unterschied gegenüber dem 06 nur die Farbei sei. Er bestätigte dieses. HMM komisch ,,als ich glaube ich mal nachgeschaut hatte war die Gabel eine andere!! Sonst war der Verkäufer aber recht nett und gab mir auch beim Angebot einen guten Preisnachlass!!! 

ATB: Direkt danach bin ich zu ATB gefahren. Wollte mich auch nach einem Scott erkundigen. Der Cheffe selber , Leo glaube ich, hatte mich beraten und sagte nur er wolle nichts über Scott sagen, da sie nicht diese Räder führen. Also recht neutral. Kann ich daher nicht bestätigen, das über Marken die nicht vertieben werden, gelästert wird. Er zeigte und erläuterte mir dann ein Cube. Beratung und Freundlichkeit waren TOP.
Danach war ich nochmal bei ATB und dann hat mich eine Frau beraten. Ging um ein Cube LTD TEAM. Auch wirklich sehr kompetent und nett.

Naja..hatte mein ersten Marin Bike damals um 1992 rum auch dort gekauft. Damals fand ich den Laden auch schon recht gut.

Fazit: Ich bleibe ATB treu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BearValley (31. Mai 2006)

moinsen,,

weiß jemand ob ATB in Hannover auch Finanzierungsmodelle anbietet??


----------



## Quen (31. Mai 2006)

BearValley schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,,
> 
> weiß jemand ob ATB in Hannover auch Finanzierungsmodelle anbietet??


Macht doch heute fast jeder Laden... ruf doch einfach mal an.

Aber ein MTB finanzieren...?


----------



## BearValley (31. Mai 2006)

ja....es gibt noch so viel zu kaufen vor der MwST-Erhöhung!!!


----------



## Deleted9832 (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,
mein Laden des Vertrauens ist Conni`s Radshop, Königsworther Platz. Gute
Auswahl an Räder und Zubehör. Was nicht da ist wird umgehend beschafft. Andi und Jens sind immer gutgelaunt und beheben kleine Schäden sofort ohne große Worte und Wartezeit.
Die Preise bei Reparaturen für Material und Arbeit sind absolut fair. Ich habe noch nie einen besseren Mechaniker wie Jens kennengelernt und ich bin bestimmt kein einfacher Kunde immer pingelig und allergisch gegen Kratzer oder sonstige Beschädigungen am Bike bei Reparaturen.
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Deleted9832 (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,
mein Laden des Vertrauens ist Conni`s Radshop, Königsworther Platz. Gute
Auswahl an Räder und Zubehör. Was nicht da ist wird umgehend beschafft. Andi und Jens sind immer gutgelaunt und beheben kleine Schäden sofort ohne große Worte und Wartezeit.
Die Preise bei Reparaturen für Material und Arbeit sind absolut fair. Ich habe noch nie einen besseren Mechaniker wie Jens kennengelernt und ich bin bestimmt kein einfacher Kunde immer pingelig und allergisch gegen Kratzer oder sonstige Beschädigungen am Bike bei Reparaturen.  
MfG. Groszi


----------



## Quen (1. Juni 2006)

BearValley schrieb:
			
		

> ja....es gibt noch so viel zu kaufen vor der MwST-Erhöhung!!!


Aber ob sich das bei ~6,9% effektiven Jahreszins noch lohnt?!


----------



## FrankyB (1. Juni 2006)

Meine Erfahrungen.....

Keha: Hab da mein erstes MTB gekauft, vor 8 Jahren, wurde totgequatscht.
Allerdings war preislich sehr viel Spielraum. 
Alles was danach kam, GarantiefÃ¤lle, Service, Werkstattpreise war total daneben. Mein Eindruck: Bei denen zÃ¤hlt nur der NeukÃ¤ufer was und das war es dann auch.
Wenn man allerdings wirklich nur ein Bike da kaufen will und alles selber macht, sollte man schon mal vorbeischauen.

Letztes Jahr hab ich mir ein neues Bike geholt, und war auch bei Keha. Hatte u.a. Scott Genius MC 50, 40, 30 im Auge.
Nach Probefahrten sind sie sofort im Preis einige 100â¬ runter, als ich dann noch erwÃ¤hnte, dass ich bei ATB noch ein Spezi SJ 120 fahren will, kam sofort ein neues Angebot hinterher: 200â¬ nochmal runter, wenn ich nicht zu ATB fahre und das Bike gleich mitnehme.
Preislich ohne Konkurrenz!
Hab ich aber nicht gemacht.... Das Spezi gefiel mir doch noch besser (auch wenn beim Preis nicht allzu viel drin war) und die ganze AtmosphÃ¤re bei ATB war deutlich vertrauenswÃ¼rdiger.
Mit dem Service bin ich auch zufrieden.

Allerdings...sollte ich mal ein "SelbstbauBike" haben wollen, wÃ¤r die Entscheidung klar, Bike-a-delic.
Was Reparaturen, Kosten und Service betrifft, meine erste Wahl, mann muss nur mit der MentalitÃ¤t des Besitzers klarkommen.

GruÃ
Franky


----------



## stick007 (1. Juni 2006)

FrankyB schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Allerdings...sollte ich mal ein "SelbstbauBike" haben wollen, wär die Entscheidung klar, Bike-a-delic.
> Was Reparaturen, Kosten und Service betrifft, meine erste Wahl, mann muss nur mit der Mentalität des Besitzers klarkommen.
> ...



Hey Frank,

ich dachte den Laden gibt es gar nicht mehr. Oder ist der nur Umgezogen.
Der war doch Hamburger Allee kurz vor der Marienstraße,oder?!

Die Mentalität des Besitzers war schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Genauso wie die Öffnungszeiten. Der hat ja den Laden nach Lust und Laune einfach zugemacht.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## BearValley (1. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob sich das bei ~6,9% effektiven Jahreszins noch lohnt?!




ja..das ist richtig .. aber es kribbelt doch so in den Fingern!!!


----------



## dr.svenson (1. Juni 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Frank,
> 
> ich dachte den Laden gibt es gar nicht mehr. Oder ist der nur Umgezogen.
> Der war doch Hamburger Allee kurz vor der Marienstraße,oder?!
> ...



Der Laden ist jetzt in Linden am Schmuckplatz (Kötnerholzweg). Die Öffnungszeiten sind nach meiner Erfahrung doch recht verlässlich. Ich kenne den Laden aber auch erst, seit er in Linden ist. Auch mental scheint der Inhaber inzwischen einigermaßen gefestigt zu sein ;-) Was ich sehr positiv finde ist, dass er mit seinem Angebot offenbar nichts auf das Geschreibe in den einschlägigen Pamphleten gibt, sondern die Marken und Teile anbietet, die er persönlich für brauchbar hält.

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (3. November 2006)

Ab März 2007 wird´s einen neuen Laden in Hannover geben. Ordentliche Beratung garantiert


----------



## winx (3. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Ab März 2007 wird´s einen neuen Laden in Hannover geben. Ordentliche Beratung garantiert



Meinst du den in der List?


----------



## Monday (4. November 2006)

Ist das noch List? Dacht der Teil der Podbi ist schon Oststadt.


----------



## Roger Raffel (4. November 2006)

KEIN Abschnitt der Podbi liegt in der Oststadt. Die nördliche Grenze der Oststadt ist die Wedekind/Celler Straße, daran schließt sich die List an, die geht im Norden bis zum Kanal, im Westen bis zur Isernhagener Straße, im Osten bis zur Käthe-Kollwitz-Schule. Von dort bis zur Noltemeyerbrücke durchläuft die Podbi Großbuchholz, ab dann Bothfeld.


----------



## Scottfreak (4. November 2006)

Roger Raffel schrieb:


> KEIN Abschnitt der Podbi liegt in der Oststadt. Die nördliche Grenze der Oststadt ist die Wedekind/Celler Straße, daran schließt sich die List an, die geht im Norden bis zum Kanal, im Westen bis zur Isernhagener Straße, im Osten bis zur Käthe-Kollwitz-Schule. Von dort bis zur Noltemeyerbrücke durchläuft die Podbi Großbuchholz, ab dann Bothfeld.



hehe, hannover kunde

mfg sven


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (5. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Ab März 2007 wird´s einen neuen Laden in Hannover geben. Ordentliche Beratung garantiert



Wer hat denn den Laden jetzt übernommen ??? Ist ja ziemlich lehr zur Zeit wenn wir über den selben Laden reden ;-)

Wir beginnen ja anfang des Jahres in Linden. Oh man das wird ja ein Jahr überall neue Fahrradläden ))))


----------



## Monday (5. November 2006)

Ein Ex-Angestellter

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der "Werkstattschule" ???


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (5. November 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> Ein Ex-Angestellter
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der "Werkstattschule" ???



Was ist denn die Werkstattschule ???


----------



## Monday (5. November 2006)

Eine Ausbildungseinrichtung in der Form eines Vereins. Die ausbildenden Meister sollen alle möglichen Service Schulungen im Bereich Federung haben. 

http://www.werkstattschule.de/

Kann mir vorstellen, das dort ordentliche Arbeit zu einem fairen Preis abgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurkenschrauber (7. November 2006)

So Jungs,
nun kann ich es endlich sagen wo unser neuer Laden hinkommt 

Wir haben zum 01.01.2007 bike-a-delic übernommen. Der neue LAden wird Linden Rad heissen.
Ich war ja für Hangover Cycles aber dann dachte ich ein wenig Seriösität würde ganz gut mal zu mir passen.

Der Laden hat ja noch ein zweite Etage und dort kommt unser Vertrieb rein. Also das bedeutet Identiti, Halo, Gusset, Cucumber Cycles und Lee Cougan. Na ja und wie soll es anders sein werden das auch die Produkte sein die in unserem neuen Laden stehen ;-)
Außerdem werden wir den Service für Magura, Hayes, Rock Shox und Marzocchi anbieten.

Angebote in der Zeit des Ausverkaufes gibt es natürlich auch www.lindenrad.de Flyer anklicken.

Ich habe auch grade die neue Bestellung Identiti abgegeben so könnt ihr euch 2007 bei uns 666, Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde anschauen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich euch im Shop sehe. Aber wie gesagt Umbau erst vom 24.12 - 01.01.2007 damit ihr euch nicht wundert das sich nichts geändert hat. Allerdings kann man mich ab Montag in der Zeit von 11-19 Uhr im Shop antreffen.


----------



## Quen (8. November 2006)

Gurkenschrauber schrieb:


> So Jungs,
> nun kann ich es endlich sagen wo unser neuer Laden hinkommt
> 
> Wir haben zum 01.01.2007 bike-a-delic übernommen. Der neue LAden wird Linden Rad heissen.
> ...


Na dann gute Geschäfte und viel Erfolg!

Werde bei Gelegenheit im neuen Jahr mal vorbeischauen - bin gespannt wie der Laden dann ausschaut!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (8. November 2006)

Quen schrieb:


> Na dann gute Geschäfte und viel Erfolg!
> 
> Werde bei Gelegenheit im neuen Jahr mal vorbeischauen - bin gespannt wie der Laden dann ausschaut!
> 
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,

da freue ich mich. Wie gesagt bis zum 16.12. is ja noch Ausverkauf obwohl ab nächster Woche werde ich jeden Tag im Laden sein.

Grüße Oliver


----------



## Matratzulami (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Ich möchte hier auch ein bischen Schleichwerbung machen, aber keine Angst, nix gewerbliches.

Wer Lust am basteln hat und gerne mal ein günstiges Teil kauft (ich weiß, gibs hier nicht so viele...) der darf auch gerne mal unter 
www.FahrradWerkstatt-Hannover.de gucken und bei uns vorbeikommen (nicht von der Seite aschrecken lassen, wir beißen nicht).

Wir sind ein wohltätiger Verein und unser Anliegen ist es die Umwelt zu schützen, also macht alle mit... getreu dem Motto:
Vergiss den Planeten, Rette DEINEN Arsch!!! 
(aber wem sag ich das, bin ja hier nicht im Draggster-Forum)

Schönen Tag noch und schaut doch mal rum 

MfG der Jo


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. September 2007)

Moin moin,
wenn ich einen Brief an ATB Sport schicken will, wie muss dann die genaue Anschrift sein? Also nicht die Adresse, die kenne ich, sondern "ATB Sport GmbH" oder nur "ATB Sport" oder wie? Ist atb eine gmbh?
Danke, 
Samy


----------



## Scottfreak (10. September 2007)

Hat mit google gerade bestimmt 10 sek. gedauert, das iNet hat gehakt...


ATB Sport GmbH

Geschäftsführer:

Detlef Rehbock
Leo Sylla

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mfg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. September 2007)

danke!


----------



## momme (19. Mai 2010)

Da Hannover ja heute um einen weiteren Fahrradladen reicher geworden ist, wollte ich mal kurz berichten:

Ich war heute morgen bei der Eröffnung von Stadler. Riesiger Laden, in dem alles untergebracht ist: Schrottiges Material, aber auch ein paar feine MTBs. Zubehör, Klamotten, alles da.

Schockierend zu sehen fand ich, dass das Discounter-Prinzip (Aldi, Lidl,....) auch sehr direkt auf die Bikebranche übertragbar ist. Ich habe da mit einigen mir bekannten Angestellten gesprochen, was aber nur für kurze Zeit ging, weil sie meinten, dass sie jetzt auch mal schnell weiterarbeiten müssten. Sie sagten, dass sie beobachtet werden würden und hatten Angst (ohne Witz!). 

Das passt für mich mal gar nicht zum "Flair" des Bikens, in dem ich immer wieder Respekt und Rücksicht begegne. 

Eigentlich wollte dort heute ein paar Sachen einkaufen, wenn vorhanden, aber nachdem ich mit den Leuten da geredet habe, sieht dieser Laden nix mehr von mir. Da gebe ich lieber mehr aus, weiss dann aber auch, dass die Angestellten sich in dem Laden wohlfühlen. Geiz ist nicht geil, Geiz hat mir heute sehr schlechte Laune bereitet.

Momme


----------



## Quen (19. Mai 2010)

War heute ebenfalls bei Stadler. 

An sich haben Sie die alte U-Boot-Halle sehr nett umgebaut, das alte Flair wurde gekonnt mit modernen Elementen verbunden. Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut!

Mir persönlich ist die enorme Auswahl an Bekleidung (inkl. Schuhe, Helme, etc.) direkt positiv aufgefallen. Neben der Eigenmarke Dynamics haben sie auch hier auch Pearl Izumi, Assos, Sidi & Co. im Sortiment.

Räder sind massig vorhanden, habe mir aber nur die etwas besseren angeschaut (leckeres Scott Scale RC mit Sram XX, diverse Carbon-RR-Rahmen, u.a. Cerveló, Look --> 595 Rahmenset für 1699 EUR!). 

Habe auch einen bekannten Verkäufer getroffen, der war allerdings recht entspannt...! Wusste vllt das er nicht beobachtet wird. 

Im Vergleich zu BOC - die ich ebenfalls nicht so schlimm finde wie von vielen dargestellt - ist Stadler deutlich größer und hat m.E. auch eine deutlich bessere Auswahl (bspw. Shimano von low budget bis XTR vorhanden, Sram XX ist vorrätig, Bekleidung sehr gut).

Bleibt natürlich abzuwarten wie sich der Laden im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt, aber da Stadler ja mehrere Häuser hat, bin ich hier zuversichtlich das sich der Laden zu einer guten Adresse in H entwickeln könnte.

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (19. Mai 2010)

Und wird doch ein Discounter bleiben!



Quen schrieb:


> War heute ebenfalls bei Stadler.
> 
> An sich haben Sie die alte U-Boot-Halle sehr nett umgebaut, das alte Flair wurde gekonnt mit modernen Elementen verbunden. Gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian01 (30. November 2011)

Schaut mal hier:

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2011)

Ian01 schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier:
> 
> www.bike-infection.de



Haben die jetzt auch einen Laden in Hannover?


----------



## trixter78 (30. November 2011)

Nee, das sieht eher nach simpler Werbung aus...einziger Post des Users und dann auch noch nen alten Fred wiederbeleben.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2011)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Nee, das sieht eher nach simpler Werbung aus...einziger Post des Users und dann auch noch nen alten Fred wiederbeleben.



War auch nur eine Frotzelei meinerseits!


----------



## schaumi (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn auch nicht in Hannover-Stadt (viel fehlt ja nicht mehr bis zur Stadtgrenze), trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert




Ian01 schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier:
> 
> www.bike-infection.de


 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Haben die jetzt auch einen Laden in Hannover?


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Februar 2015)

Interessant hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (6. Februar 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Interessant hier


Du meinst amüsant...?!


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Februar 2015)

Auch ja


----------



## Ganzganzschnell (8. Februar 2015)

Matratzulami schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander.
> 
> Ich möchte hier auch ein bischen Schleichwerbung machen, aber keine Angst, nix gewerbliches.
> 
> ...



Genau,wenn man sein Geld linksradikalen Antifaspinnern in die Hand drücken möchte,damit diese noch mehr Pflastersteine zum schmeissen kaufen können,bitte!


----------



## reflux (11. Februar 2015)

Ganzganzschnell schrieb:


> Genau,wenn man sein Geld linksradikalen Antifaspinnern in die Hand drücken möchte,damit diese noch mehr Pflastersteine zum schmeissen kaufen können,bitte!


Du scheinst einer der ganz schlauen Sorte zu sein oder ? Ach, das verstehst du wahrscheinlich nicht oder ?


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Februar 2015)

Wenn man bedenkt das der Geschäftsführer von keha wie auch atb in der linksradikalen antifabude früher Kurse gegeben haben und gearbeitet sowie geholfen habe..... Ich da auch vor meiner zeit im Shop sehr oft war und auch mal geholfen habe....


Würde ich sagen ich seh hier nur einen Spinner


----------

